# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  IASD Online Conference Starts Today!

## Naiya

Hello Dreamers,

The International Association for the Study of Dreams is presenting its annual online conference, which starts today! It's not too late to register, and students can get a discounted admittance.  ::D: 

The conference is hosted by many famous dream researchers and dreamers. Contests for mutual dreaming and remote viewing will be held, with prizes going to the top three winners.  :Oh noes: 

There will also be lucid dreaming workshops and live chats. Come check it out!  ::banana::

----------


## Mancon

Thanks for sharing! Will Stephen LaBerge have any part in it?

----------


## Naiya

> Thanks for sharing! With Stephen LaBerge have any part in it?



He isn't presenting this year as far as I know, but he is an IASD member so he might be a participant. Two of his fellow researchers Beverly D'Urso and Jean Campbell are presenting and hosting. Robert Waggoner (Gateway to Inner Self) is also presenting.  :smiley:

----------


## Mancon

> He isn't presenting this year as far as I know, but he is an IASD member so he might be a participant. Two of his fellow researchers Beverly D'Urso and Jean Campbell are presenting and hosting. Robert Waggoner (Gateway to Inner Self) is also presenting.



Oh cool! I have read Robert Waggoner's book. It might be interesting

----------


## dakotahnok

*Sounds amazing!!

Sadly I have no money.*

----------


## Mancon

> Sounds amazing!!



I know! I wish I had enough money to attend :/. Definitely will join next year!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Haha I just edited my original post to say the same thing. :3*

----------


## Mancon

:Sad:  Naiya, are you attending? If anyone on Dreamviews is then please let us know how it's going!

----------


## IAmCoder

Please let the researchers know about LSDBase, where I am measuring consciousness in dreams. I will be very appreciative of any archives of raw sleep data that any researcher may contribute. E.g.: EEG logs.

You are also welcome to hand out copies of Liquid Dream III, a free journal that I wrote for lucid dreamers. 

And feel free to contact me if there is an opening for a presentation.

----------


## Naiya

> Naiya, are you attending? If anyone on Dreamviews is then please let us know how it's going!



Yes, I got in on a scholarship from Jean Campbell for participating in some of the research.  :smiley: 





> Please let the researchers know about LSDBase, where I am measuring consciousness in dreams. I will be very appreciative of any archives of raw sleep data that any researcher may contribute. E.g.: EEG logs.
> 
> You are also welcome to hand out copies of Liquid Dream III, a free journal that I wrote for lucid dreamers. 
> 
> And feel free to contact me if there is an opening for a presentation.



I think it's too late to submit presentations for this year, but keep an eye on the IASD website and you can submit it next year. Also, IASD has some regular forums that anyone can join and post in, if you would like some input on your research.  :smiley:

----------


## Mancon

> Yes, I got in on a scholarship from Jean Campbell for participating in some of the research.



Jealous!

----------


## IAmCoder

> I think it's too late to submit presentations for this year, but keep an eye on the IASD website and you can submit it next year. Also, IASD has some regular forums that anyone can join and post in, if you would like some input on your research.



I sent an email to Jean about my research and offered to do presentations on any of my projects. But, um, yeah - you seem to be right - I guess it is too late.  ::?: 

I will try IASD directly. Thanks!

----------


## Naiya

> I sent an email to Jean about my research and offered to do presentations on any of my projects. But, um, yeah - you seem to be right - I guess it is too late. 
> 
> I will try IASD directly. Thanks!




Aww!  ::hug::  

Well I kinda figured...the problem is, they like to have everything set in stone ahead of time so you usually have to apply early to be a presenter. But I'm sure you would be able to apply for next year.  :smiley:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Oooohhhhh I wanna go!!!

Why didn't I save my money :,(*

----------

